
US academics feel the invisible hand of politicians and big agriculture - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/31/us-academics-feel-the-invisible-hand-of-politicians-and-big-agriculture
======
skh
The U.S. should just go ahead and pass an amendment to the Constitution
stating that only corporations count as people. That way when our politicians
say they are doing something for the public good it will at least then be
truthful.

